# Photos of quonset cages



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I just finished these and I like them much better than conventional square cages. I can easily reach the entire inside of the cage. I am about to start some more and will be using the coated 1"X1/2" wire for the floors. I'll be making my next cages longer so my does have more room when there is a nestbox in there. The rabbits I bought ended up being a bit bigger than I anticipated also. Using the inside arches for hay works really well.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

They look great! Does this design save wire? It definitely looks like it saves on cutting.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes, it uses less wire. The floor is a single piece of wire. I then arched 2 pieces of 3 ft wire to form the top. I separated it into 2 cages with hardware cloth...which is much cheaper, but still effective. 

I've always made 'banks' of cages rather than individual cages, and that always lessens the need to make as many cuts. The next cages I make will be a 4 hole cage, which will lessen the number of welded wire cuts. My hands are already hurting just thinking about it.


----------



## rooter (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi TxMex. Good job on those cages. You have a really nice place. Good looking buns. And I really love your goaties.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL! I would think that you'd think my stock looks good......since I got em from you! 

Waiting on rabbit babies to arrive any day now. Yes, I'll post pics.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

thats cool. I've been thinking about doing that, except you can fit so many more in the barn with stackers. But, I hate hay racks and I am sick of dealing with them. ahh, the elusive and unreachable cake...


----------



## cedarcreekranch (Nov 24, 2010)

I really like the look of these, too, as well as the idea it's less work making them and less wire, too! And couldn't you stack these same as squares? If you hang them from racks of some kind, you could put the washdowns underneath same as square cages. Anyway, your outfit looks great and thanks for sharing!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I would assume you could put pans under the quonsets same as the square cages. If you look at the pictures you will see that I left the end pieces square and that is what they are hanging from. I also left the divider square. Had I used welded wire instead of hardware cloth for the divider that would be another point at which is could be hung or supported. However, in order to use the middle as a hay rack you would have to leave plenty of room between the top of the cage and the bottom of the pan above it.


----------



## Sandspider (Feb 12, 2008)

I like your quonset cage setup. I have to build some holding cages for my culls this spring/summer. Might be a good design to go with. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## jjgrappler (Jul 26, 2010)

Txmex what are your dimensions on our cages when they are finished? I was going with 2 ft wide cages and cut 3 ft wide for the tops and they seem too small.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

jjgrappler said:


> Txmex what are your dimensions on our cages when they are finished? I was going with 2 ft wide cages and cut 3 ft wide for the tops and they seem too small.


That is also my conclusion....too small. My cages are 24"X36". If the weather will ever clear up a little I'm going to build some more cages. I need at least another square foot of space. I'm going to build some 24"X48" and see how that works out. Should still be able to reach inside the entire cage with those dimensions.


----------



## jjgrappler (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm sorry to clarify I meant the arch seemed too low unlike yours. Yours seem to give enough space so they could stand and move around. What kind of wire clippers are you using also I bought a pair but they don't seem up to snuff.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

jjgrappler said:


> I'm sorry to clarify I meant the arch seemed too low unlike yours. Yours seem to give enough space so they could stand and move around. What kind of wire clippers are you using also I bought a pair but they don't seem up to snuff.


Right now I am using plain old wire cutters(oh my hands!). At one point I had a set of electric shears/nibbler that were wonderful! These are a power tool that can be used to cut wire or tin. They zipped through wire. I need to get another pair.


----------

